# Thinking about picking up a week in Marathon (Keys)



## thheath (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm thinking of picking up a week in the Keys in Marathon.  It would primarily be used by my family annually.

I would need a minimum of a 2 bedroom, sleeps 6 max.

Anyone have suggestions for a timeshare that could be picked up at a good price and has reasonable maintenance fees?

Any ideas or thoughts would be appreciated.

Ted


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2014)

thheath said:


> I would need a minimum of a 2 bedroom, sleeps 6 max.
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for *a timeshare that could be picked up at a good price and has reasonable maintenance fees?*



As you might already suspect and / or expect, the combined goals of "a good price" and "reasonable maintenance fees" might be difficult to simultaneously achieve in the lower Florida Keys. The phrase "wishful thinking" actually comes immediately to mind...

I *believe* that there are a total of four timeshare facilities in Marathon. There will likely be no "bargain deals" found at any of them. Fwiw, *all* units at Cocoplum Beach and Tennis Club are 2BR / sleep 6. Same for The Reef at Marathon Resort Club. I don't know about units at The Hammocks at Marathon and / or Marathon Key Beach Club. 

Good luck --- but prepare for some serious sticker shock, including in the resale market...


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 21, 2014)

Expand your search to Islamorada, it is just north of Marathon and adds to the list of TSs available.

I too am looking for a 2 br summer or float week and the deals are not plentiful.  I look everyday and have the feeling that good deals get snatched up immediately..


----------



## theo (Apr 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> Expand your search to Islamorada, it is just north of Marathon and adds to the list of TSs available.
> 
> I too am looking for a 2 br summer or float week and the deals are not plentiful.  I look everyday and have the feeling that good deals get snatched up immediately..



I think your "feeling" is spot on, John....

In my own experience with desirable FL timeshare locations and weeks over the years, I've often found that good deals on good weeks at good places often never even find their way to the "open" or "advertised" market. Many such transfers occur after mere "word of mouth" or "other owners" sharing info or other personal networking, with no need at all for ever considering or otherwise involving in-house resale realtors, or the likes of eBay, Craigslist, RedWeek, etc.  

By the same token, it has also been said somewhere of great importance "Seek and ye shall find", so we keep on looking...


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

thheath said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a week in the Keys in Marathon.  It would primarily be used by my family annually.
> 
> I would need a minimum of a 2 bedroom, sleeps 6 max.
> 
> ...



Ted,
  I'm always (& forever) hunting around the Keys. What time of the year and price range ?
 I'll keep my eyes open and PM you if you'd like.
  "I'm on the case !"
Beags


----------



## akp (Apr 21, 2014)

Bluegreen points are dirt cheap and can be used at any Bluegreen resort regardless of where they are deeded.  However, with the points system you have to count on there being availability at the 11-month reservation window.  I've never followed Marathon in the summer months so I can't speak to how likely that would be.

MF for a 2 bedroom at Hammocks at Marathon in summer would run you around $1100 though.  You could opt to stay Sun-Fri or Mon-Fri only for a lot less.

Anita


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

There's a week 23 on Redweek.com for $3k. 2 bed, 2 bath

I don't know this resort. Interiors look a bit dated. The marina has boat slips.

Marathon Key Beach Club I & II 
4560 Overseas Highway 
Marathon, Florida 33050 


http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...Beach_Club-Marathon_Florida_Keys_Florida.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLdOyy2HKmA


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

There are two units at the Hawks Nest,  Marathon on Redweek:


$6,500 

48 (Med) Annual  Deed Oceanfront 

2/ 2 6 



$6,700 39 (Med) Other Deed Oceanfront 

2/ 2   6


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Islamorada:


Topsider:


Week 4, High Week, 2/2.

Redweek.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...L#realestateandhomes-search/Marathon_FL/sby-1



Click on low-high.  This is realtor.com


----------



## thheath (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the information.

Currently I own week 26 in Key Largo and I thought it would be nice to own week 27 further down the keys.  I wasn't too interested in Key West due to the scene there (nice to visit but wouldn't want to live there), also the MFs.

The reason for these weeks is that my Grandson is out of school. DW and I would normally vacation here with DS, DDIL and DGS, all adults are divers.

I have a feel for TS costs and MFs in Key Largo and Islamorada but not Marathon, hence the questions.

Thanks again folks.

Ted


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Last year, I was fortunate enough to get back-to-back weeks at Marathon Beach Club II*

Week 9 was listed on eBay and I won the auction.  The seller had listed in the ad that he also had a week 10 available.  They are 2BR/2BA.  I visited the resort while I was in Key Largo in January.  Yes, everyone will agree the furnishings are dated.  When we were at the resort, a nice couple walked by and asked if we were interested in looking inside.  I am real happy I bought the weeks.  The MFs are $750.  I bought both weeks, including all costs, for less than $1500.  I'm waiting on the closing on a 2BR at the Topsider in Islamorada, week 7, waterfront.  I bought this one through the resort.  The week was $1500 + $165 for closing.  The mfs are less than $700.  The week 7 that I bought was way lower than the others listed and it's a desirable unit.  I just checked to see what they were selling for week 27 and there's one listed for $6800.  You would have to do a lot of negotiating to get it down to a reasonable price.

Now, I just need to find a week 8. 

If I run across anything for week 27, I'll let you know.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll keep my eyes out for all 3 of you.


----------



## thheath (Apr 21, 2014)

Egret1986 said:


> Week 9 was listed on eBay and I won the auction.  The seller had listed in the ad that he also had a week 10 available.  They are 2BR/2BA.  I visited the resort while I was in Key Largo in January.  Yes, everyone will agree the furnishings are dated.  When we were at the resort, a nice couple walked by and asked if we were interested in looking inside.  I am real happy I bought the weeks.  The MFs are $750.  I bought both weeks, including all costs, for less than $1500.  I'm waiting on the closing on a 2BR at the Topsider in Islamorada, week 7, waterfront.  I bought this one through the resort.  The week was $1500 + $165 for closing.  The mfs are less than $700.  The week 7 that I bought was way lower than the others listed and it's a desirable unit.  I just checked to see what they were selling for week 27 and there's one listed for $6800.  You would have to do a lot of negotiating to get it down to a reasonable price.
> 
> Now, I just need to find a week 8.
> 
> If I run across anything for week 27, I'll let you know.



Wow, sweet deal you picked up 

Thanks for keeping an eye out for me.

Ted


----------



## thheath (Apr 21, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I'll keep my eyes out for all 3 of you.



Thank you


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 21, 2014)

akp said:


> Bluegreen points are dirt cheap and can be used at any Bluegreen resort regardless of where they are deeded.  However, with the points system you have to count on there being availability at the 11-month reservation window.  I've never followed Marathon in the summer months so I can't speak to how likely that would be.
> 
> MF for a 2 bedroom at Hammocks at Marathon in summer would run you around $1100 though.  You could opt to stay Sun-Fri or Mon-Fri only for a lot less.
> 
> Anita




Agree with Anita. If you are not familiar with Bluegreen you should do some investigating.  I have points deeded week 52 but have not visited the resort yet. BG points offer great flexibility. In the future I plan to combine a stay at Hammocks with my fav BG resort (along with La Cabana) Solara Surfside in Miami. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thheath (Apr 21, 2014)

I was watching this eBay auction that recently closed:

13,000 Annual Bluegreen Points at Hammocks at Marathon Free Closing

Closed at $5.50

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13-000-Annu...%2B3yMw6MRhmvLHrFWIV0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I didn't bid on it because I know nothing about the BG point system and was interested in week 27 fixed annually.

Also the MFs on the 13K points was $1112.90.00, which I thought was pricey (at least for me and my current venture).  But as mentioned I know nothing of the resort or BG.

Ted


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 21, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I'll keep my eyes out for all 3 of you.



You're the best.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> You're the best.





  Well, thanks, but I think I'm an obsessive timeshare shopper.

  It's the thrill of the hunt ! :rofl:


-


----------



## csxjohn (Apr 22, 2014)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Well, thanks, but I think I'm an obsessive timeshare shopper.
> 
> It's the thrill of the hunt ! :rofl:
> 
> ...



I look everyday for units but haven't pulled the trigger in over a year.  I'd love to get a 2br where I own now and I look at others.  I'd like to find a lock off near Orlando to replace the one one just got rid of.  I'd also like something in the Keys as mentioned above.

The big problem for me, and it may be a blessing in disguise, is that I can't find one for what I want to pay during the period I want with MFs where I'd like them to be.

So, even though I look every day, there is usually something like paper thin walls, that I learn about to keep me looking elsewhere.


----------



## silverfox82 (Apr 28, 2014)

Egret, Which waterfront unit did you get at Topsider, 1 or 11? $1,500  is a great price for either however lightning did struck twice for me there, I got 2 consecutive weeks in 11 for just slightly more per week. Topsider is a great place and bargains can be had with a bit of patience. FYI, we are going to get hit with a special assessment for the sewer hookup, hopefully it wont be a killer.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Marathon Key Beach Club, 2BR Units in Marathon for sale by HOA*

I just received a listing through the mail.  Each unit is $1,000 + $465 closing costs.

Buildings A and B are the closest to the water with best views.  Building C also has water views.  Buildings D and E do not have water views.  All units are 2BR.  The 2014 MF was $750.

Weeks available:

1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 20, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 34, 35, 36, 37, 38, 39, 41, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 52

You have to call the office of real estate attorney James Dorl.  The paralegal, Dona Marie Varney, will be handling things.  Call 305-743-6565 between the hours of 1:30 pm and 4:30 pm beginning Monday 8/11/14.


----------

